# To put it simply, The 76ers aren't even retooling.



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The Chicago Bulls signed Ben Wallace, the Blazers drafted the Best Player in the draft, in Brandon Roy. The Milwaukee Bucks acquired Charlie Villanueva, and Raffeal Araujo actually has a new home. 

The 76ers? Don't even ask, don't even mention their name, they are a disgrace of an NBA franchise. Following the completion of the 2005-2006 (Campaign, I call it a disaster) Billy King said that he would do whatever it takes to bring a Championship to Philadelphia. 

It seems, thus far, that includes A: Sitting on our butts drinking soda B: Waiting for the Pre-season (2 and a half months) to begin. Even Pat Gillick, who is considered "stand pat" knew what to do, when this team was in trouble. Trading Bobby Abreu and Cory Lidle for virtually nothing, nothing except some fire to spark up the team.

The Phils are now 4-2 and only 2 GAMES out of the Wild-card. Not to mention some cap space to work out some things for the future. Yes, the Phillies have a future, unlike the 76ers. 

Hell, The Flyers and their horrible cap situation, they can still resign Simon Gagne and Peter Forsberg, they still have a helleva offensive production, they still have a shot at the cup. 

Even the Philadelphia Eagles, even with a quiet off-season, they come in with a running attack that proved itself against the Oakland Raiders. And a defense that allowed only 16 pts. ( 1 TD, 2 FG's) in a total of 45+ minutes. They've got something going for them (Not SB, Not yet, but they're getting back there) 

The 76ers have their cap tied within 3 players (All of them, had their value diminished after that horrendous (campaign?) last season. The hardest to remove, will arguably be Chris Webber. He might not have any value even if he is expiring. And WHEN HE DOES EXPIRE, why would Billy King want to move him anyways? You can just let that big-bad-bomb of 20 million come right into your laps. (Of course, some of that, will go to big-fat Sam) 

So with no ability to do trades and virtually little-to-no quality signee's available (Thanks to Billy King's lack of aggressiveness)....We're sitting here, drinking beer,soda, whatever it may be.

Waiting, for another horrible off-season, maybe David Stern will do us another favor (like he did with the schedule) and make it so that the NBA season begins immediately right after the draft.

Because the 76ers's offseason, won't be much in the way of an off-season, more then it would be a disgrace.

Bless the lord if the following happens: A: Louis Williams develops B: Billy King and Maurice Cheeks say goodbye. We'll need some miracles.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Did you copy and paste this article?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Nope


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

A disgrace of an NBA Franchise is a litte harsh, no? The Sixers are not a dead beat team that will just fold during the season, give them a little credit. You guys were doing fairly well and were in contention for the Atlantic for about half - 3/4 of last season. They could possibly be a playoff team for all we know. Little to early to be writing them off


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Nope


Oh. That looks pretty professional. I'm impressed.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Jizzy, here's a statsitic, 11 of our last 14 game LOST, average margin of defeat, had to be somewhere,between 7-10 PPG, we were never really close, WE SUCKED.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Even if this team makes the playoffs...who cares? What will another quick playoff exit really do for this franchise? Trade Iverson damn-it. We need to start over. I don't care if the team we trade Iverson to doesn't give fair talent in return (I wouldn't expect it either), we need to start losing so we can get back to winning, instead of just being stuck in the middle. Also, to everyone saying we shouldn't trade Iverson unless we get another franchise caliber player in return, that's stupid; the whole point of trading AI is to start over. If we got another player of his caliber, we'd probably be in the same position we are now, with an aging superstar, who will be stuck with a middle-of-the-pack team. Not to mention that next years draft is very talented, and we should be getting a piece of it. If somehow we pulled out Oden, we'd be on our way back up.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

One player is not going to change this franchise, an entire NBA-team however, will. I'll take 12 good basketball players over 1 Super-star in Greg Oden. I don't want Oden.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ras said:


> If somehow we pulled out Oden, we'd be on our way back up.


No we wouldnt, If anyone truely wants to rebuild your first suggestion would be firing everyone in the front office. If they cant build a team now what in the hell makes anyone think they can rebuild this team. That is what upsets me with the rebuilding talk. Everyone thinks that if you say you are rebuilding and trade away your star just magically in the next 5 years your going to be a contender, it doesnt work that way you still got to do the work. Thats why I can never take ppl serious when they say they want to rebuild nd the first thing that needs to be done is trade AI. If your first suggestion isnt get a new front office, you arent truely considering rebuilding, what you want to do is trade and pray that something good happens. Not One of the trades rumored about AI this offseason were even close to trades that showed signs of true rebuilding so you would be counting on this same management to make the right moves.

people complain about being a middle of the pack team, well how about being a bottom of the pack team waiting 5 years just to get back to being a middle of the pack team. Yah now that sounds fun doesnt it?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> No we wouldnt, If anyone truely wants to rebuild your first suggestion would be firing everyone in the front office. If they cant build a team now what in the hell makes anyone think they can rebuild this team. That is what upsets me with the rebuilding talk. Everyone thinks that if you say you are rebuilding and trade away your star just magically in the next 5 years your going to be a contender, it doesnt work that way you still got to do the work. Thats why I can never take ppl serious when they say they want to rebuild nd the first thing that needs to be done is trade AI. If your first suggestion isnt get a new front office, you arent truely considering rebuilding, what you want to do is trade and pray that something good happens. Not One of the trades rumored about AI this offseason were even close to trades that showed signs of true rebuilding so you would be counting on this same management to make the right moves.
> 
> people complain about being a middle of the pack team, well how about being a bottom of the pack team waiting 5 years just to get back to being a middle of the pack team. Yah now that sounds fun doesnt it?


So you approve of mediocrity?

I think I know why the Sixers kept Allen Iverson, it goes right along with them cutting the rest of the salary for the last few years.. they're trying to make it attractive for a potential buyer. Is it a coincidence that they started talking about selling the franchise a few weeks after King announced Iverson wasn't going to be traded?

Despite the long term contracts doled out, the Sixers are under the luxury tax, and won't make any moves to go over. The significance of this is that prior to them getting under the tax prior to last season, I'm pretty sure they weren't under it as long as King was around.

So I'm going to tip my hat, it was a pretty smart business move, because any deal involving Iverson would've brought back a longer term contract than his.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I honestly feel sorry for Philly fans. You deserve so much more. And you have arguably the worst GM in the NBA manning your front office. That can only spell disaster. Maybe if AI and Webber play out of their minds, they might get you into the playoffs. But at this point, I dont see any playoffs for the 6ers


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The reason I said the above quote "David Stern do us ANOTHER favor" is that, he already did 1, by giving us a ****ed up schedule. We'll have Oden regardless, we have to be the worst team in the league.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The reason I said the above quote "David Stern do us ANOTHER favor" is that, he already did 1, by giving us a ****ed up schedule. We'll have Oden regardless, we have to be the worst team in the league.



LOL, cmon man. Don't go overboard. There are far worse teams then the Sixers. Especially considering you will see many teams tank a part of next season to get there paws on Oden.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

In my opinion it all starts with the trading of AI so that this team can get a new identity and some decent players in return. Billy King's problem is he thinks he should receive equal value in return for trading AI and this simply doesn't happen, as across history a team has never gotten equal value in return for it's superstar player.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

we weren't that bad of a team last year, we only ****ed-up when the season was coming to an end because of the staff and bad-chemistry... The start and the middle of the season was even showing promises of a 7th play-off spot... we weren't that bad, and we won't be that bad, especially with new aquired defensive players.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> So you approve of mediocrity?


Did you even read my post???

Do I appove of mediocrity over a team that maybe wins 10 games in a season and then can become nothing better then at best a mediocre team again you bet your *** I do!

If you read my post you would realize that was the point I was making. This Team will not rebuild this team to anything better then a mediocre team with the people currently in control


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Did you even read my post???
> 
> Do I appove of mediocrity over a team that maybe wins 10 games in a season and then can become nothing better then at best a mediocre team again you bet your *** I do!
> 
> If you read my post you would realize that was the point I was making. This Team will not rebuild this team to anything better then a mediocre team with the people currently in control



What do you consider mediocre?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> What do you consider mediocre?


What im saying is if This Front Office and Management Rebuilds, in 5 years this team will be no better then now, So yes I perfer where we are at now over being god awful for 3 or 4 years and then getting back to no better then where we are at right now


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> What im saying is if This Front Office and Management Rebuilds, in 5 years this team will be no better then now, So yes I perfer where we are at now over being god awful for 3 or 4 years and then getting back to no better then where we are at right now



Lookis like they are running from your whole statement Route........I dont even argue with some of these posters any more...........I used to love this site but now I come around and just chill......silently screaming at everyone :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Did you even read my post???
> 
> Do I appove of mediocrity over a team that maybe wins 10 games in a season and then can become nothing better then at best a mediocre team again you bet your *** I do!
> 
> If you read my post you would realize that was the point I was making. This Team will not rebuild this team to anything better then a mediocre team with the people currently in control


So you do approve of mediocrity, that's all I wanted to know.

What's frustrating with people like you, is you want your cake and eat it too. With things the way they are now, Iverson will never be held accountable it's always the front office, ownership and the teammates, instead of everyone deserving a share of the blame (which is my belief).

At the end of the day, to me if you miss the playoffs records go out the window, because no matter how far you try to seperate it you're still a lottery team.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> So you do approve of mediocrity, that's all I wanted to know.
> 
> What's frustrating with people like you, is you want your cake and eat it too. With things the way they are now, Iverson will never be held accountable it's always the front office, ownership and the teammates, instead of everyone deserving a share of the blame (which is my belief).
> 
> At the end of the day, to me if you miss the playoffs records go out the window, because no matter how far you try to seperate it you're still a lottery team.


Ok Since You like to ask questions, I got two Questions for you?

1. Are you telling me you would rather watch a team win 10 games a season then a watch a team that actually has a chance to make the playoffs?

and question # 2. Do you honestly believe this front office even has a chance to turn into a contender within lets say 5 years if we do trade Iverson?

What's frustrating with people like you, is you admitt how bad our front office has done putting this current team together, but then you give them your complete trust to start all over and rebuild a whole new team. That just doesnt make sense. If people say they want to rebuild thats one thing, but dont tell me you want to rebuild, but dont tell me your going to do that with the same ppl who have already messed up this team, and dont tell me your going to rebuild and then trade AI for someone like Troy Murphy, or Wallys World, or something that doesnt even resemble a rebuild. The problem I have with you people it seems like you guys just want to trade AI and just pray it works out and in 5 years you rebuild to a team thats a contender the same way I just pray this team one day comes together and starts winning. But what i will not stand for Is trading away our stars winning 10 games a year and then in 5 years were in a worst position then we are now, and from the AI trade offers that have been rumored around that is exactly what i would think would happen. The point im trying to make is i wouldnt have as much of a problem with rebuilding if that is exactly what they were doing. Do I want them to trade AI no I wouldnt. but i would of have a lot less problem with it if it actually made sense.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Ok Since You like to ask questions, I got two Questions for you?
> 
> 1. Are you telling me you would rather watch a team win 10 games a season then a watch a team that actually has a chance to make the playoffs?
> 
> ...






BRAVO TO THIS PARAGRAPH :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Ok Since You like to ask questions, I got two Questions for you?
> 
> 1. Are you telling me you would rather watch a team win 10 games a season then a watch a team that actually has a chance to make the playoffs?


As of now, yes. If we stick with our current situation, we'll hit that point sooner or later, so why not just get it over with. There's going to be losing in the Sixers future and there's nothing we can do about it, so we might as well stop prolonging the inevitable. Iverson's going to slow down sooner or later, plus his contract is running out; it'd be best to move him while he has some value. If we're not going to get much for him now, what do you think we're going to get for him in the future? Losing is just a part of rebuilding; what's so hard to understand. We can't build a winner from here, so we might as well start over.



> and question # 2. Do you honestly believe this front office even has a chance to turn into a contender within lets say 5 years if we do trade Iverson?


No, but that's unrealistic. Do you expect to be a contender within 5 years if we keep Iverson? Will Iverson even still be a Sixer, or playing for that matter, 5 years from now? None of us ever said rebuilding would be instant. Like I said, we're going to have to lose for a while to have any chance at getting back up.



> What's frustrating with people like you, is you admitt how bad our front office has done putting this current team together, but then you give them your complete trust to start all over and rebuild a whole new team. That just doesnt make sense. If people say they want to rebuild thats one thing, but dont tell me you want to rebuild, but dont tell me your going to do that with the same ppl who have already messed up this team, and dont tell me your going to rebuild and then trade AI for someone like Troy Murphy, or Wallys World, or something that doesnt even resemble a rebuild. The problem I have with you people it seems like you guys just want to trade AI and just pray it works out and in 5 years you rebuild to a team thats a contender the same way I just pray this team one day comes together and starts winning. But what i will not stand for Is trading away our stars winning 10 games a year and then in 5 years were in a worst position then we are now, and from the AI trade offers that have been rumored around that is exactly what i would think would happen. The point im trying to make is i wouldnt have as much of a problem with rebuilding if that is exactly what they were doing. Do I want them to trade AI no I wouldnt. but i would of have a lot less problem with it if it actually made sense.


Where did you get that 5 year number from? No one ever said they expect to be winning in 5 years. This could take a while. I agree about not trading AI for Troy Murphy and Wally because they too have long contracts. If we traded AI for something expiring, or some young players, I'd be more than happy; as long as it's not another contract because then it wouldn't really be rebuilding. There's something flawed about your argument though; you keep saying it's the owners fault, and though I don't disagree BK has ****ed up, we can't fire the GM. We can discuss what our possibilities with the current GM, and hope something works out, but that's something we can't change. Besides, do you not think everyone else hates BK too? Why bring him up if we all agree with you? It won't do us any good keeping Iverson though, because like you said, our GM is an idiot. At least if we trade Iverson and start fresh, we have more of a chance of snagging a few good players and making something, while if we keep Iverson, we'll just be bogged with contract for a few more years, and then get nothing in return. I'd rather watch our idiot GM fool around with an empty roster than try to fiddle with one that won't go anywhere. Maybe he'll get lucky. And I know now you're saying we're just relying on dumb luck, but if we keep Iverson, our situation won't improve, so we really have no option but to start over.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ras said:


> Maybe he'll get lucky. And I know now you're saying we're just relying on dumb luck, but if we keep Iverson, our situation won't improve, so we really have no option but to start over.


We have jus as big of a chance of getting lucky and winning a championship now as we do of getting lucky that BK and this front office can trade AI and rebuild this team correctly and be4 you say we have no chance in sam hell of winning a championship and make that arguement I am saying it is that unrealistic that BK can rebuild this team and that is the last time Im going to try to point that out to ppl. There is nothing "flawed" about that arguement.

BTW i jus used 5 years as a random number but if you dont think it could be done in 5 years were better off holding on to AIs contract and letting it expire and make some moves then.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> We have jus as big of a chance of getting lucky and winning a championship now as we do of getting lucky that BK and this front office can trade AI and rebuild this team correctly and be4 you say we have no chance in sam hell of winning a championship and make that arguement I am saying it is that unrealistic that BK can rebuild this team and that is the last time Im going to try to point that out to ppl. There is nothing "flawed" about that arguement.
> 
> BTW i jus used 5 years as a random number but if you dont think it could be done in 5 years were better off holding on to AIs contract and letting it expire and make some moves then.


Firstly, my post was more than a line. Secondly, why wait for AIs contract to expire? Why not trade him while he has value, instead of just waiting and holding off the rebuilding process longer? Also, we have a much bigger chance winning a championship if we do trade Iverson, because now we don't any attractive trading pieces really, other than Iggy, who shouldn't be touched. There's nothing that's attainable that could propel us to a championship level. If we just scrap it and start over, we can pick up players in the draft, and hopefully through free agency when we're freed of the large contracts like C-Webb and Iverson. Doing this sooner rather than later would be smart simply because it's inevitable anyways, and also because next years draft is particularily talented.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ras said:


> Firstly, my post was more than a line. Secondly, why wait for AIs contract to expire? Why not trade him while he has value, instead of just waiting and holding off the rebuilding process longer? Also, we have a much bigger chance winning a championship if we do trade Iverson, because now we don't any attractive trading pieces really, other than Iggy, who shouldn't be touched. There's nothing that's attainable that could propel us to a championship level. If we just scrap it and start over, we can pick up players in the draft, and hopefully through free agency when we're freed of the large contracts like C-Webb and Iverson. Doing this sooner rather than later would be smart simply because it's inevitable anyways, and also because next years draft is particularily talented.


Why wait for AIs contract to expire? Well because nothing has been offered for him that can propel us to starting the rebuilding process, so if you cant get anything for him that can actually help our situataion you might as well just hold on to him and let him expire, especially if you dont think something you can get can help this team within 5 years, your better off letting him expire and using the money that expires to make some moves then. Another thing Iggy has not proved himself to be anything but wasted potential so far, I hope that changes but I wouldnt put the Shouldnt be touched title on him yet. Another thing how long do you expect this Rebuilding process to take youve already said way more then 5 years, so if thats the case what are you thinking 7, 10, maybe more? and if thats the case and were getting up to that many years shouldnt we Trade Dre now too well his value is up high bc in that many years hes going to be just like Allen in his 10 11 or 12 season right? and by your theroy better to trade a player now sinces inevitable anyways right?


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Why wait for AIs contract to expire? Well because nothing has been offered for him that can propel us to starting the rebuilding process, so if you cant get anything for him that can actually help our situataion you might as well just hold on to him and let him expire, especially if you dont think something you can get can help this team within 5 years, your better off letting him expire and using the money that expires to make some moves then. Another thing Iggy has not proved himself to be anything but wasted potential so far, I hope that changes but I wouldnt put the Shouldnt be touched title on him yet. Another thing how long do you expect this Rebuilding process to take youve already said way more then 5 years, so if thats the case what are you thinking 7, 10, maybe more? and if thats the case and were getting up to that many years shouldnt we Trade Dre now too well his value is up high bc in that many years hes going to be just like Allen in his 10 11 or 12 season right? and by your theroy better to trade a player now sinces inevitable anyways right?


I like how you completely changed the context of that to make me seem ridiculous. It's inevtiable that AI is going to leave and we're not going to win a championship with him, so it'd be smart to move him other than just waiting. Dre is only 2 years into the league, he still has his whole career ahead of him. If we were going to move him, it'd be smart to do it when he has realized his potential a little more because we could get more for him, though I think he shouldn't be moved whatsoever. Also, did you ever think that maybe Iverson was partly the reason Iggy isn't where he should be? He said it himself, he takes a back-seat to him. Since AI isn't in our long-term championship plans, and Iggy is our best shot right now, wouldn't it be best to nuture him and let him have more control. With AI here that won't happen. Also, I don't know how long it's going to take to rebuild, I'm just saying it's not going to be instant. It could take 5, it could take 15. I don't know, but it has to happen sometime. Also, was it not you who said they wouldn't take Gerald Green as the main trading piece for Iverson? That seems like a big step in the rebuilding direction if you ask me. Who cares if he wouldn't ever be as good as Iverson, there's a chance he is, and if not, we'll be getting a lot of high draft picks at least. And wouldn't it just be smarter to trade AI for some expiring contracts instead of just letting him expire? We'd end up with the same result, just a few years early, and be in a much better situation to nuture our young players while they're still young.

Think about it. AI's contract will be over in 3 years, and if we wait until then, we'll start rebuilding at that time. By this point, Iggy will be 25. If we trade AI now, and start rebuilding now, Iggy will be 22, and the process will be happening 3 years sooner than it would otherwise. It'll end up with the same result, we'll just have to wait 3 less years, and get Iggy 3 years younger. If we trade him for someone like Jalen Rose, this is possible; he expires this year.

Iverson isn't in our future plans and all he's doing right now is making us mediocre rather than crap (which I'd rather be at this point to benefit the future) and taking shots away from our young players who actually are our future (Iggy mainly).


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ras said:


> I like how you completely changed the context of that to make me seem ridiculous. It's inevtiable that AI is going to leave and we're not going to win a championship with him, so it'd be smart to move him other than just waiting. Dre is only 2 years into the league, he still has his whole career ahead of him. If we were going to move him, it'd be smart to do it when he has realized his potential a little more because we could get more for him, though I think he shouldn't be moved whatsoever. *Also, did you ever think that maybe Iverson was partly the reason Iggy isn't where he should be?*


This is where i stopped reading and Im done responding period. Im sick of you ppl saying that stupid ****. If you watched the Sixers last year and say that I really feel bad for you bc your just showing Stupidity. How many times does he have to give him the damn ball for only Dre to give it right back to him. THATS DRE's PROBLEM, Not ALLEN's. Allen has says time and time again that Dre needs to be more aggresive on offense, and he did feed him the ball plenty of times. but theres nothing more you can do if he decides to not do anything with the ball. Hopefully you are just a sixer fan who doesnt get the chance to watch many games, bc then i could kinda understand that statement but otherwise i feel bad for you and am officialy done responded to this crap bc it is pointless

OUR YOUNG F'N PLAYERS DONT WANT TO PLAY OFFENSE(mainly Dre, which i believe is his nickname not IGGY. Didnt he say he hates being called Iggy cuz that his brothers nickname?)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Ok Since You like to ask questions, I got two Questions for you?
> 
> 1. Are you telling me you would rather watch a team win 10 games a season then a watch a team that actually has a chance to make the playoffs?


Which team was more enjoyable to watch, the 1997-98 76ers, or the 2005-06 76ers? One was viewed as having no shot at the playoffs, and the other was supposed to make it. I'll answer for you, I liked watching the 97-98 team a lot more. What's that question have to do with anything? A whole lot, heck I had more fun watching the Hawks last season than the Sixers.

My whole viewpoint is get off the pot or take the #2, don't just sit there reading a book. Unless the Sixers make a committment either way, nothing will improve. They aren't opening up their wallet to build a contender, so why stand at status quo?



> and question # 2. Do you honestly believe this front office even has a chance to turn into a contender within lets say 5 years if we do trade Iverson?


They're not going to be a contender with Iverson, so I say move him while his trade value is high and bring in young pieces and draft picks to try and re-energize the franchise. That's what I've been saying all along, and let Iverson finish his career somewhere where he has a better chance to win a championship.



> What's frustrating with people like you, is you admitt how bad our front office has done putting this current team together, but then you give them your complete trust to start all over and rebuild a whole new team. That just doesnt make sense. If people say they want to rebuild thats one thing, but dont tell me you want to rebuild, but dont tell me your going to do that with the same ppl who have already messed up this team, and dont tell me your going to rebuild and then trade AI for someone like Troy Murphy, or Wallys World, or something that doesnt even resemble a rebuild. The problem I have with you people it seems like you guys just want to trade AI and just pray it works out and in 5 years you rebuild to a team thats a contender the same way I just pray this team one day comes together and starts winning. But what i will not stand for Is trading away our stars winning 10 games a year and then in 5 years were in a worst position then we are now, and from the AI trade offers that have been rumored around that is exactly what i would think would happen. The point im trying to make is i wouldnt have as much of a problem with rebuilding if that is exactly what they were doing. Do I want them to trade AI no I wouldnt. but i would of have a lot less problem with it if it actually made sense.


Perhaps the strongest draft since 2003 is among us, and we're going to be settling for a lower lottery pick. Notice I didn't okay every trade that was rumored, but the ones I okayed were contingent on young players with potential and a 2007 draft pick being included. There were a few of those deals that featured pieces that would have allowed them to rebuild, especially the one from Boston. Right now, the team is in a position where they're going to lose an upcoming draft pick from the Big Dog trade and we'll be in the same position we were in for years on end.

I'm saying make a move one way or another, you can't sit at a crossroads forever and hope someone doesn't knock you off of the road.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> This is where i stopped reading and Im done responding period. Im sick of you ppl saying that stupid ****. If you watched the Sixers last year and say that I really feel bad for you bc your just showing Stupidity. How many times does he have to give him the damn ball for only Dre to give it right back to him. THATS DRE's PROBLEM, Not ALLEN's. Allen has says time and time again that Dre needs to be more aggresive on offense, and he did feed him the ball plenty of times. but theres nothing more you can do if he decides to not do anything with the ball. Hopefully you are just a sixer fan who doesnt get the chance to watch many games, bc then i could kinda understand that statement but otherwise i feel bad for you and am officialy done responded to this crap bc it is pointless
> 
> OUR YOUNG F'N PLAYERS DONT WANT TO PLAY OFFENSE(mainly Dre, which i believe is his nickname not IGGY. Didnt he say he hates being called Iggy cuz that his brothers nickname?)


I never said Iverson didn't try to include Iggy, but Iverson's style of play get's players to watch him and let him score. Iggy admitted he does this type of thing himself. It's just the way Iverson is. No need to get so defensive. Whenever Iverson's not playing, Iggy generally is more aggressive. Also, what's the point of pointing out what I call him like that? You know who I mean, and it's not like Iguodala is going to be reading this forum, and if I call him Dre in any other forum, people will probably be confused as to who I was talking about.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Okay, let me end this debate once and for all

A: Will trading Allen Iverson make the
management and the organization better? Let's
not forget, while Iverson may be gone * THE
SAME PEOPLE THAT PUT US IN THIS MESS WILL
BE HERE *

B:Will trading Allen Iverson better our youth
(As Ras would say) Well, while Andre Iguodala
would get more touches, while alot of our
good young players would get a higher role on
the team, it doesn't exactly help us. Say
if Louis Williams becomes the franchise guy,
that doesn't help us, say add 1 or 2 more
free agents. * GETTING RID OF SALARY IS MORE
IMPORTANT THEN PADDING THE YOUNG KIDS STATS *


C:Will trading Allen Iverson make our team 
better in the future. 


* THIS IS THE STUPIDEST AND FINAL QUESTION
of the questionable rebuliding phase! *

Okay, the 76ers just made the Draft-day trade
with the Boston Celtics, they now have the
7th pick in the draft (Still have 13th). They
drafted Randy Foye and Rodney Carney. So now
let's see....

* Randy Foye/Andre Iguodala/Rodney Carney/
Chris Webber/Samuel Dalembert *

* I don't think we got that much better
if we got ANY better, I don't think drafting
Greg Oden will help us, unless he some-how
transitions to PF and sits Chris Webber's
behind down. We just wasted a chance at a
5 percent Championship for some HIGHLIGHT FLIMS
*

We drafted Greg Oden, Randy Foye, Rodney Carney
we developed Samuel Dalembert,Willie Green,
Kyle Korver, Louis Williams,Andre Iguodala.

We're now the Atlanta Hawks, we might * MIGHT
turn into the Chicago Bulls *

* Now we're the SIXERS (get it?) and after
15 years of waiting, we have 1 chance to be
the DETROIT PISTONS, EMPAHSIS ON 15 because
we wasted our ****ing time with the highlight
reels instead of FREE AGENTS *

TRADING IVERSON DOES NOT HELP


----------

